# Nearshore Destin



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Caught 4 kings and this guy


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Caught Sunday 04/13


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That's cool great job


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How close is nearshore? Hope all of this rain doesnt push em out before they really get thick for their spring beach run...


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Bout a mile off the beach


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

OHHHHH...great sign! Were you trolling?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice BFT!! he's fat.


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah trolling


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice tuna


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

What were ya trolling?


----------

